# And now, a step backward for Nature



## Gcroz (Feb 21, 2012)

http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/extinction-countdown/2012/02/21/extinction-looms-rare-frog-species-down-to-1-individual/

Despite the happy news about the Ice Age flower, I just found this. I find this story especially upsetting! I can't imagine what it would be like to be the last of my kind! I'm anthropomorphising, but it is a very sad story. I remember always wanting to see the Golden Toads in Costa Rica... and then they were gone forever.

Whatever is the cause, we need to find a way to stop it!


----------



## Shiva (Feb 21, 2012)

Gcroz said:


> http://blogs.scientificamerican.com...looms-rare-frog-species-down-to-1-individual/
> 
> I can't imagine what it would be like to be the last of my kind!



This forum would be down to one member or visitor!oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 21, 2012)

I remember watching a special on Central American frogs, and how that disease is killing them all off. And how the reseachers wore protective clothing so they would not carry the pathogen from one pond to another. This is a sad story.


----------



## gonewild (Feb 21, 2012)

The Chytrid fungus is spreading naturally around the globe wiping out amphibians. Does not look like any way to stop it. Only hope some individuals develop a resistance.


----------



## emydura (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes, a tragedy. This chytrid fungus has caused quite a few frog extinctions here in Australia as well - most notably the gastric-brooding frogs. There were some frog species that where they were so abundant you would find them under every rock and log. Then the next year they were all gone.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 26, 2012)

It could be sounding sad or something, but with nature do not take sides, as nature does not...  And noone knows how many frogs there are out there....


----------



## gonewild (Feb 26, 2012)

biothanasis said:


> It could be sounding sad or something, but with nature do not take sides, as nature does not...  And noone knows how many frogs there are out there....




Actually for many species of frogs they do know how many are out there. I have been told of several species in South America that are only found in very confined habitats and they have suddenly vanished and suddenly the fungus is present. 

But like you said don't take sides against Nature, in this case humans are not the spreader of the plague. Species go extinct to make room for new species.


----------



## emydura (Feb 26, 2012)

gonewild said:


> Actually for many species of frogs they do know how many are out there. I have been told of several species in South America that are only found in very confined habitats and they have suddenly vanished and suddenly the fungus is present.
> 
> But like you said don't take sides against Nature, in this case humans are not the spreader of the plague. Species go extinct to make room for new species.



I was always of the belief it wss spread by humans and not a natural event -

http://www.mendeley.com/research/origin-of-the-amphibian-chytrid-fungus/


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 26, 2012)

that's very sad

a few years ago I read how bats in north america were coming out of hibernation and flying around in winter, and how they had very little body mass. when inspected, their echolocation and nasal areas were infested with a fungus. I didn't read which particular fungus was responsible, and don't know how many remaining populations there were in areas that had been affected by this fungus

it's interesting that a fungus is infecting and killing amphibians, as i've heard that the coating on many frogs is very good at repelling pathogenic bad guys


----------



## billc (Feb 26, 2012)

cnycharles said:


> a few years ago I read how bats in north america were coming out of hibernation and flying around in winter, and how they had very little body mass. when inspected, their echolocation and nasal areas were infested with a fungus. I didn't read which particular fungus was responsible, and don't know how many remaining populations there were in areas that had been affected by this fungus



We use to see dozens of bats each evening until about 2 years ago. I'll bet I saw 2 or 3 in the last 2 years. White nose has really decimated the bats that overwinter in the Catskill caves. If we have a dry summer this year the mosquitoes will have a field day.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_nose_syndrome

Bill


----------



## gonewild (Feb 26, 2012)

emydura said:


> I was always of the belief it wss spread by humans and not a natural event -
> 
> http://www.mendeley.com/research/origin-of-the-amphibian-chytrid-fungus/



I guess that varies with the objective of who is writing a report. Certainly humans spread it but it is also known to be spread by birds. It is a waterborn pathogen. We can't blame humans for everything no matter how much "they" deserve it.


----------



## emydura (Feb 26, 2012)

gonewild said:


> I guess that varies with the objective of who is writing a report. Certainly humans spread it but it is also known to be spread by birds. It is a waterborn pathogen. We can't blame humans for everything no matter how much "they" deserve it.



Sorry, that link I gave was the wrong one. This is how frog biologists have told me how the Chytrid fungus initially spread. This fungus spread very rapidly across the planet. It is hard to believe this could have happen naturally. 

http://curiosity.discovery.com/question/how-did-chytrid-fungus-spread


----------



## gonewild (Feb 26, 2012)

emydura said:


> Sorry, that link I gave was the wrong one. This is how frog biologists have told me how the Chytrid fungus initially spread. This fungus spread very rapidly across the planet. It is hard to believe this could have happen naturally.
> 
> http://curiosity.discovery.com/question/how-did-chytrid-fungus-spread



Yes it could be how the fungus spread was started. But notice that the article is written to point out a human caused problem for the planet. It also ends with This is probably how the fungus spread to other frog populations".

The fungus lives in water, once a body of water is infected it is forever infected. The fungus can survive on moist surfaces and be transported to other areas. That could be easily done by humans but also how about a duck flying from pond to pond? 

Some frog populations in remote Amazon areas are now infected but there has been little or no human activity from the outside.

Humans are not innocent but they are not the only cause. It is just a very bad situation.


----------



## goods (Feb 26, 2012)

This really is sad to hear. The Chytrid fungus has been around for quite some time. There is evidence of it as early as the 50s, I believe. It was only very recently identified, though. I believe it disrupts ion pumps on the frogs' skin which eventually kills most of the species affected. 

One of the main causes of its spread is due to human activity, but it is not, of course, the only cause. Many species have been found to be unaffected by the fungus but are still carriers. I spoke with a student who did her masters work on the fungus in Colombia. She said one of the reasons the fungus was able to persist in a region over the years is through these resistant species. During the non-breeding season, resistant species such as Red Eye Tree Frogs stay in moist areas like bromeliads. This moisture keeps the fungus alive. They travel to ponds and other bodies of water for the breeding season and transmit the fungus to other species. I believe African Clawed Frogs (Xenopus sp.), Green Tree Frogs (Hyla cinerea), and American Bull Frogs are also resistant. 

This fungus does have one weakness, though. It is not able to survive in temperatures above the upper 70s. It has been observed that many susceptible species can behaviorally increase their internal body temperature (basking) to temperatures at which the fungus can't survive. This induced "fever" allows them to fight off the fungus.


----------



## tocarmar (Feb 27, 2012)

cnycharles said:


> that's very sad
> 
> a few years ago I read how bats in north america were coming out of hibernation and flying around in winter, and how they had very little body mass. when inspected, their echolocation and nasal areas were infested with a fungus. I didn't read which particular fungus was responsible, and don't know how many remaining populations there were in areas that had been affected by this fungus



I have read about this "white nose syndrome" with the bats. They are saying it has killed about 6 million bats (est) here in the U.S. mostly in the NorthEast. It has totally wiped out huge populations in caves near me..

Also just heard this morn that mercury is on the rise in Raptors (eagles, owls ect.) in New York State again..


----------



## cdub (Feb 27, 2012)

gonewild said:


> Actually for many species of frogs they do know how many are out there. I have been told of several species in South America that are only found in very confined habitats and they have suddenly vanished and suddenly the fungus is present.



How can we ever actually know how many there are? It's impossible. Maybe there are more Rabbs' out there. Numbers are low, sure, but gone? No probable. Isn't there always the possibility we've overlooked some, or not found all populations?


----------



## gonewild (Feb 27, 2012)

cdub said:


> How can we ever actually know how many there are? It's impossible. Maybe there are more Rabbs' out there. Numbers are low, sure, but gone? No probable. Isn't there always the possibility we've overlooked some, or not found all populations?



You can never know exactly but you can have a good idea with species that are endemic to restricted habitats. Some frog species are found all across a continent but others are found in only a small area. With those species you can estimate the population pretty close. And when suddenly you can not find any living individuals in these restricted habitats you can assume the population has been decimated by something. But you are correct it is always "assumption" and never without doubt.


----------



## bullsie (Feb 28, 2012)

Hhhmmmm...as humans we have changed the face of the planet. We have changed the climate of the planet. We have changed the quality of the air and water. We are on all continents and move from one continent to another freely, without quarantine. We grow and raise and share diseases both intentionally and unintentionally. We have the capacity to destroy the earth seven times over. While all this happens the extinction rate for animal and plant life has become unprecedented. If we are part of nature's plan we are right on course; if we are custodians of the planet put here by God, then we are in very deep trouble.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 28, 2012)

By virtue of our "intelligence," we are this planet's custodians, whether god had anything to do with it or not. What we don't understand is that as we destroy our planet, we will be destroying ourselves. The planet will recover after we are gone. It will just be different.


----------

